# Premiere Pro: Videos zusammensetzen



## charminXXL (7. Januar 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem...
ich möchte ein kleines Video machen, das is aber vorher in 3 Videos Teile zersetzen musste; auf Grund der Qualität.
kann mir einen sagen, wie ich mit Adobe Premiere Pro (oder mit einem anderen Programm) diese 3 avi Files wieder zusammensetzen kann ?

fals es einem was hilft: ich habe auch noch alle einzelnen Frames des Videos...


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2004)

Sorry, aber dies musst etwas deutlicher erklären? Sind es einzelne Bilder oder nur kurze AVI-Sequenzen. Wenn es sich um zweites handelt, dann solltest Du mal ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## charminXXL (8. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe die Einzelbilder mit Videomach 2.4 zu einzelnen AVIs zusammengeschnitten, aber ich musste es in 3 AVIs teilen, da die Farbe ab 500 Frames (jpg Files) nachlässt (es sind insgesammt 1150)...aber die Einzelbilder habe ich auch noch

mfG ...


----------



## Peffken (8. Januar 2004)

Wenn die JPEGs fortlaufend (...0001;....0002;....0003;usw.) nummeriert
sind, kannst du sie als Sequenz in Premiere importieren. Im Import Dialogfenster von Premiere erstes Bild auswählen und unten ein Häckchen bei "nummerierte Standbilder" machen.


----------



## charminXXL (9. Januar 2004)

ok, bis dahin hab ich das. Wie kann ich dann diese bilder zu einem AVI file machen ?


----------



## Peffken (9. Januar 2004)

?
Ich versteh nicht was jetzt das Problem ist.
Die nummerierten Einzelbilder liegen nun als Clip(Sequenz) in Premiere vor?!
Wenn dem so ist:
unter "Datei" "Schnittfenster exportieren" "Film(od. advanced Media Export o.ä. je nachdem welches Format du willst)" und die Settings(Einstellungen) f. Deinen Film vornehmen und dann Speichern.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, ich helfe gerne, aber wenn das Dein Problem war, muss ich sagen es ist schon etwas müßig, das sind Basics und Du solltest selber mal ins Handbuch oder den Hilfe-Dateien schauen, da steht das alles gut erläutert drin (natrl. auch das importieren v. Animations-u.Standbildsequenzen).
Du würdest Dir und Anderen eine Menge Zeit sparen.

Vielleicht ist Dein Problem auch ein Anderes und ich versteh's nicht(bisher).

Bitte deutlicher ausdrücken und selber mal in die "Hilfe" schauen.
Grüsse.


----------

